# Top ankle/foot pain?



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Bertieman said:


> When I land spins and drops heavy on toe edge, I sometimes get pain between my foot and ankle ONLY on my right foot. I have attached a photo and circled the general area.
> 
> Has anyone had this issue? I don't know if it's worth seeing a doctor, as the pain does not persist that long after it starts hurting, but it does hurt quite a bit when it strikes. I want to say the pain started hurting after I went for a run, but I'm not sure if this is a pressure point issue with my boots. I have the BOA boots where you can tighten that exact ankle area and that's where the pain is. I've succumb to not even tightening the ankle BOA, but I don't think it really helps.


Inflammation is my guess, maybe combination with bruising. I would rest and see if it improves. It's possible it has more to do with your ankle strap than the boa.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ibuprofen, ice, rest. Or see a dr, nobody could diagnose an ankle injury over the internet.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes see ortho or podiatry. Impact pain probably not a gear issue. Most soft tissue injuries last 6-8weeks. If rest and ibuprofen doesn’t fix it that’s the next step. Too many bones, ligaments and tendons to diagnose via internet.


----------

